# Trifexis



## CincyVizsla (Jan 9, 2014)

Anybody else have their Vizsla have an adverse reaction to Trifexis? 

Our Lucy had her first dose a couple of months ago, at the same time she got her final set of shots. She had some vomiting, loss of appetite and lethargy afterwards, but we attributed it to the shots, not the Trifexis. She recently took another dose of Trifexis, and had an even worse reaction, enough for us to take her to the vet to see what was up. She recovered on her own, but we definitely will be looking for another heart-worm & flea med.

Thanks!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thankfully, Scout never had a reaction, but I took her off trifexis after the recent controversy in the news. Now we use heartgard and only treat for fleas when present.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

My neighbor's golden was just in the ER for a reaction to Trifexus. We treat for heart worm and use peppermint oil and lavender oil for fleas and ticks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've never used it.



> only treat for fleas when present


Sadly that's year round where I live. 
I wish I only had to do it part of the year.
I even planted banana trees along my fence line.
They are supposed to be a natural flea repellent.
It didn't work, but I still have banana trees.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> I've never used it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant when present on Scout. Same climate here as in Houston.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Strongly advise you to throw that away. I use Hearguard for heartworms. For fleas/ticks, opt for a natural way! I use diatomaceous earth powder for a week, take a week off, then start over. During the hot summer, I also use a natural oil flea repellant. Have not had one flea and I live in the south. Both natural products you can find at a holistic pet store.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Pearl has been on Triflexis for about a year, no problems, But then she is an elephant of a dog. I had given Fergy his first dose, just a day before this post came up, and I really can't say he is acting different, but I do not plan to ever give it to him again.

We do not have fleas,( We do have banana trees, and we spread the dead leaves around the yard) but we must be careful about the places we visit. Dog park... Dog training park ... the vacant lot next door... all of these places are potential insect breading grounds. I have never seen a tick at Mammoth, but when we went up to the Daughter's in Menlo Park, and went for a hike in her big beautiful park, we got infested. 
I an not sure what I am going to do with Fergy and Protection??????? Triflexis was easy, but I sure do not want to hurt my pup!!


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Our vet talked us into trifexis (stupid because we do not have heartworm problems in our part of the country, and our V has never had fleas or ticks...), and we thought it might have been responsible for bouts of diarrhea. We're not sure about this, but we stopped giving it to him.


----------



## CincyVizsla (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback and advice. We will definitely NEVER use the product again. After the problems we had with it, I did a little researching on the web and found this:

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/dog-owners-question-link-between-meds-and-deaths/nbpSg/


----------



## Rebelbnkr (Oct 30, 2013)

We had Duke on two rounds of Trifexis and he had the worst reaction to it. Our vet tried to tell us that he might not have it from the Trifexis but I think I am so in tune with Duke that I am certain that Trifexis was the culprit. 

Anyways, we switched to Revolution and no side effects here. 
Living in Florida, I have Duke also on it year round. 

By the way, I also switched his vet  No bad side effects here either.


----------

